# Lemon Alert. Cars to avoid buying in 2018



## Thing

I had a bit of a chuckle when I clicked on this link.... as an uber advert came up in the right side... Typical that Uber would be alongside dodgy car information 

If you want to read the report this is the link

http://www3.forbes.com/business/steer-clear-new-cars-to-avoid-for-2018/?utm_campaign=Steer-Clear-New-Cars-To-Avoid-For-2018 aus&utm_

*12. Mitsubishi Mirage *

*11. Maserati Ghibli *(I can see lots of rideshare drivers purchasing one of these to be a base ant) 

*10. Jeep Wrangler JK

9. Ford Taurus

8. Ford Fiesta

7. Ford Focus 

6. Fiat 500X

5. Fiat 500L

4. Fiat 500

3. Dodge Journey

2. Dodge Grand Caravan

1. Acura ILX
*

Obviously a USA site & US cars, but there's a few we use here too....

Fords & Fiats are to be avoided it appears


----------



## ubereats00

I’ve got a Ford Fiesta that I use on UberX. 
It’s been really good


----------



## Hugh G

Thing said:


> Fords & Fiats are to be avoided it appears


*FORD* = _FOUND ON ROAD DEAD_

*FIAT* = _FIX IT AGAIN TONY_​


----------



## Icecool

Hugh G said:


> *FORD* = _FOUND ON ROAD DEAD_
> 
> *FIAT* = _FIX IT AGAIN TONY_​


No FORD mean FAIL ON ROAD DAILY


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Worth remembering that FIAT now own the Chrysler group.
Be further warned!


----------



## Gorian5




----------



## mistareno

Gorian5 said:


>


Isn't that 2 dogs? 1 with legs and the other with wheels...


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Link to an interesting UK survey article about reliability and repair costs of higher-end Euro cars:
https://apple.news/A8RnJnBcaQ_GyK5y9yx62Yg


----------



## Hugh G

really shows how much we are ripped off here to pay for these "luxury" vehicles.

Why do we pay luxury tax on vehicles, but on no other luxury item ?


----------



## Rat

Thing said:


> I had a bit of a chuckle when I clicked on this link.... as an uber advert came up in the right side... Typical that Uber would be alongside dodgy car information
> 
> If you want to read the report this is the link
> 
> http://www3.forbes.com/business/steer-clear-new-cars-to-avoid-for-2018/?utm_campaign=Steer-Clear-New-Cars-To-Avoid-For-2018 aus&utm_
> 
> *12. Mitsubishi Mirage *
> 
> *11. Maserati Ghibli *(I can see lots of rideshare drivers purchasing one of these to be a base ant)
> 
> *10. Jeep Wrangler JK
> 
> 9. Ford Taurus
> 
> 8. Ford Fiesta
> 
> 7. Ford Focus
> 
> 6. Fiat 500X
> 
> 5. Fiat 500L
> 
> 4. Fiat 500
> 
> 3. Dodge Journey
> 
> 2. Dodge Grand Caravan
> 
> 1. Acura ILX
> *
> 
> Obviously a USA site & US cars, but there's a few we use here too....
> 
> Fords & Fiats are to be avoided it appears
> 
> View attachment 224322


They don't even make the Dodge Caravan anymore


----------



## Thing

Hugh G said:


> really shows how much we are ripped off here to pay for these "luxury" vehicles.
> 
> Why do we pay luxury tax on vehicles, but on no other luxury item ?


The worst example is for the Tesla... You pay a luxury tax on the ones above $75K ... They should be subsidized so more people can purchase them


----------



## Sydney Uber

Here is a list of 20 Lemons from 2015. Still relevant as you shouldn't buy a new car for UBERX.


----------



## mach7

Hugh G said:


> really shows how much we are ripped off here to pay for these "luxury" vehicles.
> 
> Why do we pay luxury tax on vehicles, but on no other luxury item ?


Because men like cars and women like handbags. We live in a misadrist (anti-male) society.


----------



## Rat

Thing said:


> The worst example is for the Tesla... You pay a luxury tax on the ones above $75K ... They should be subsidized so more people can purchase them


They already are subsidized.


----------



## Thing

Rat said:


> They already are subsidized.


Not in Oz they're not ....


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Thing said:


> Not in Oz they're not ....


In the ACT, they are exempt from stamp duty and benefit from a 20% discount on registration fees.

See also https://uberpeople.net/threads/electric-vehicles-to-be-permitted-to-use-transit-lanes-in-act.254556/.


----------



## Thing

Jack Malarkey said:


> In the ACT, they are exempt from stamp duty and benefit from a 20% discount on registration fees.
> 
> See also https://uberpeople.net/threads/electric-vehicles-to-be-permitted-to-use-transit-lanes-in-act.254556/.


I suppose you could argue that is a subsidy... Do ACT still have to pay luxury tax on Tesla's?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Thing said:


> I suppose you could argue that is a subsidy... Do ACT still have to pay luxury tax on Tesla's?


Yes, they do. Luxury car tax is a federal tax.


----------



## Rat

Thing said:


> Not in Oz they're not ....


Which is why they can't sell them there. The general population is subsidizing them in other ways than a direct credit also. Their registration, tags, etc. are subsidized and they pay zero in road use taxes.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jack Malarkey said:


> In the ACT, they are exempt from stamp duty and benefit from a 20% discount on registration fees.
> 
> See also https://uberpeople.net/threads/electric-vehicles-to-be-permitted-to-use-transit-lanes-in-act.254556/.


The ACT isn't Australia, it's another planet!



Rat said:


> Which is why they can't sell them there. The general population is subsidizing them in other ways than a direct credit also. Their registration, tags, etc. are subsidized and they pay zero in road use taxes.


Ok, I'm just a little confused here, so help me out.

I paid close to $38,000 in taxes when purchasing my model X. 
I don't buy fuel, so I don't pay fuel taxes
I pay full Rego and commercial insurance. 
It is the most expensive car I've ever bought, but it will be the cheapest car I ever own.

As an early adopter, I got smashed on price, but it's paying off. After a year the calculations that I made was based on the 50-55,000km I used to do in the evil Audi Q7. What I couldn't foresee was how much more work this car generates, completed 78,000km in 12months. So a huge dividend back on fuel and extra work.


----------



## Thing

Sydney Uber said:


> What I couldn't foresee was how much more work this car generates, completed 78,000km in 12months. So a huge dividend back on fuel and extra work.


How do you mean? is it because you're on a higher platform than UberX or you do several, do you do other rideshares, private work ?? Sounds interesting


----------



## Sydney Uber

Thing said:


> How do you mean? is it because you're on a higher platform than UberX or you do several, do you do other rideshares, private work ?? Sounds interesting


I've had a Chauffuer business for 23yrs. When Uber started here in Sydney it was just UBERBlack for a couple of years. I could offload my private bookings to my other drivers and do very well with the incentives they offered.

As expected, it didn't last long as Black car numbers exploded and then UBERX launched. My $2200 average take on UBER between 5pm Friday's to midnight Sunday started going south. Getting an UBERblack/SUV Q7 provided a tick up in takings for 12 months, until they exploded in numbers.

The importance of private work and multiple income pipelines became apparent again, Uber is a great "capital utilisation tool". Periods between jobs it fills the gaps. I turn on GoCatch and Rydo Premium as well to increase my chances, but their market is woefully small.

But the Tesla is my first Lux/SUV/Black/Select vehicle. If the select job doesn't show 35minutes + then I don't accept. But then I get caned by the algorithm which identifies this negative behaviour and locks me out of work for a while. So I go Recharge, or go home, Uber is now only 15-20% of my weekly take. The Tesla has dragged in a new pipeline of private bookings from people who can never afford or justify buying one, but love the experience.

I was driving into my driveway last night and got this ping 12mins away, dropped it off then it's a 15 minute trip back home. A reasonable return, and utilising the invested capital I have tied up in the car


----------



## Thing

Sydney Uber said:


> View attachment 225798
> 
> 
> I've had a Chauffuer business for 23yrs. When Uber started here in Sydney it was just UBERBlack for a couple of years. I could offload my private bookings to my other drivers and do very well with the incentives they offered.
> 
> As expected, it didn't last long as Black car numbers exploded and then UBERX launched. My $2200 average take on UBER between 5pm Friday's to midnight Sunday started going south. Getting an UBERblack/SUV Q7 provided a tick up in takings for 12 months, until they exploded in numbers.
> 
> The importance of private work and multiple income pipelines became apparent again, Uber is a great "capital utilisation tool". Periods between jobs it fills the gaps. I turn on GoCatch and Rydo Premium as well to increase my chances, but their market is woefully small.
> 
> But the Tesla is my first Lux/SUV/Black/Select vehicle. If the select job doesn't show 35minutes + then I don't accept. But then I get caned by the algorithm which identifies this negative behaviour and locks me out of work for a while. So I go Recharge, or go home, Uber is now only 15-20% of my weekly take. The Tesla has dragged in a new pipeline of private bookings from people who can never afford or justify buying one, but love the experience.
> 
> I was driving into my driveway last night and got this ping 12mins away, dropped it off then it's a 15 minute trip back home. A reasonable return, and utilising the invested capital I have tied up in the car


Yes you have to think outside the square to make Uber (rideshare) work these days & you obviously have


----------



## Sydney Uber

Thing said:


> Yes you have to think outside the square to make Uber (rideshare) work these days & you obviously have


I'm not good enough to make Rideshare work for me. That's why I choose to operate in a market space with fewer competitors that are decreasing in numbers, higher rates and multiple pipelines of work.


----------



## Wayne01

Icecool said:


> No FORD mean FAIL ON ROAD DAILY


Fing Old Rust Dump = Ford


----------

